# Gator Hunt



## HuntFan (Jun 7, 2013)

There is a guy on here (Redneck 1 or something close) who guide Gator Hunts on Seminole & the area just N of it.  Does anybody know exactly who it is & how to reach him?


----------



## BigSwole (Jun 7, 2013)

Look in the general hunting section. He has multiple threads on the first page,


----------



## chase870 (Jun 9, 2013)

Randy Pounds does as well he owns Georgia Gator Guides and is a good guy 478-837-1319


----------



## grizznasty93 (Jul 3, 2013)

chase870 said:


> Randy Pounds does as well he owns Georgia Gator Guides and is a good guy 478-837-1319



Yep


----------

